# M O R O C C O



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*Hassan II Mosque @ Casablanca*
(The world's tallest religious building (210m) and 3rd biggest mosque)










































from flickr


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*Mausoleum of Mohammed V & Hassan Tower @ Rabat*


































































































from flickr


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*The Old Medina of Fez*
UNESCO Heritage Site










































from flickr


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*Jemaâ el Fna & the Koutoubia Mosque @ Marrakech*
UNESCO Heritage Site










































from flickr


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*Mazagan Beach Resort @ El Jadida*


























































































































































































































































































































































from SSC


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*The Atlantic Sahara*


















































from flickr


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*Ifrane*


























































































































































































































































from SSC


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*Agadir*


























































































































































from SSC


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*Tangier*


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*Dakhla*


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*Atlas Mountains*


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*Ouzoud Falls*


















































from SSC


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*Oukaïmeden*


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

amazing pictures CasaMor..
I like the market shot of Marakech most and the arabesque designs of Casablanca's HassanII mosque. 

___________________________________
MyThread:Vancouver & Burbs


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*Volubilis (near Meknes)*


















































































































































from SSC


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

capricorn2000 said:


> amazing pictures CasaMor..
> I like the market shot of Marakech most and the arabesque designs of Casablanca's HassanII mosque.


 Thanks, enjoy them! There's more to come, soon! :cheers:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*La Plage Rouge @ Marrakech*


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*Majorelle Garden @ Marrakech*


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*Mediterrania Saidia*


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*Lalla Takerkoust Lac*


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

great thread!!amazing photos tnx casamor


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

beautiful places, nice pics...
regards from mexico

:cheers:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*M'diq*


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

beautiful pictures of a nice country


----------



## Tomb Raider (Mar 21, 2009)

I've been to this café before


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ héhé! I've been in M'diq long time ago, it changed a lot! Need to go there very soon!  :cheers:


----------



## Chupavi (Oct 17, 2008)

15 year a go i was there! Casa, Rabat, Fes, Ifrane, Tanger!
I will never forget Marocco!
And i will come back for sure!
MAROCCO :rock:


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

^^ thank you and u'r always welcome


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice country and beautiful people too.


----------



## Superanouar (May 24, 2009)

I've just discovered this thread and I must admit that I'm amazed by the job you made CasaMor


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ Thanks! 

*Bouznika Bay @ Bouznika* 


























































































































From the moroccan forum!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*Oualidia (near El Jadida)*


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*Chefchaouen* (North)


















































flickr.com


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*Marrakech*


































































SSC by hmde


----------

